# X-mas toys for the kiddies? NOT



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Two weeks of measuring,cutting and breaking a bandsaw blade and it's done. '32 Buick sedan. It's 11 3/8 long 4" wide 4" high made of oak,mahogany and butternut. The wheels are hand made also.This ones' for my own collection. Sorry kiddies.

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very Nice Gary

How about a snapshot of your "my own collection" 

Love to see them...

========

Just as a side note take a look at the plans at Grizzly some great plans and toys to make a play with for big boys  some come as kits and some are just the plans,I have made one or two and then gave them away.. big error 



==========


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Sure is pretty, Gary... Reminds me of the ole car my grandmother drove... it had roll up/down window shades... big wood spoked wheels... she was the "Talk of the town" when she got in it and took her to town, etc. She dressed the part too!   She was just set in her ways.

Thanks for doing a great job on it & showing it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice piece of work Gary. Some day I want to try that kind of woodwork. Fine job.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

WOW!! Awesome job Gary.  

I agree, pics of the collection.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is cool Gary, excellent job. I made a 32 ford out of plans and a wheel kit from Toy's and Joy's or something like that. It was a lot of work, I know this had to be. I am with the rest and would love to see some of your others!

Corey

P.S. this is the place:
http://www.toysandjoys.com/


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Gary, I should think it is for you're own collection, no child under 21 should be allowed to get their hands on such a fine piece of craftsmanship.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Gary

I will show you mine now you can show me yours  (TOYS) PLEASE


http://www.routerforums.com/31910-post26.html



==============


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

WOW!!! Awesome work, BJ. Somelucky kids got real treasures. 

Great stuff!!

Neal


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, we got some nice car builders here! Nice stuff guys!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bj.,You're slowly showing us glimpses of you're many talents, it looks like you and Gary went to the same school and passed with high marks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks I like making big boy toys , I have not made to many in the pass 3 years or so...but I enjoy making them....I made many hvy.equipment toys like the ones below.
FUN STUFF 


http://www.grizzly.com/products/g4460
just about all of the ones on the link below..
http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=360010

==============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm a little confused now Bj., did you make the toys from scratch or from kits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Most from scratch ,, I did send off for the plans for some of the them but most of the time I would see a picture in a book and make my own plans...I love the old cars and trucks best of all, they have great fenders and lights and the old spoke wheels ...the wheels are the hard part to make and take the longest ,the norm is a metal hub and then add the wood tire...for the tires I used craft rings and put in a rabbit for the spokes...can be a tricky job but fun 

==========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I've no problems with plans Bj., but if you had made them from kits of parts I would have been forced to deduct rating points, which might not have been a bad thing because any more points and I think the bell will ring!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Gary, how did you go about making those wheels and how did you put the line in them for the hub? 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

The kits are a bit strange it's always a pig in a poke thing, it may be one dowell,pin or two,etc. but the plans are great if you like to read and copy but I just about ways edit the plans by just a bit...i.e. I made a fork lift that was a 3ft tall and could lift a lawn mower off the ground hahahahahahaha and the plans called for 14" tall one  and the kids could sit on this one..  and with a crank or two pick up all the other toys and put them away LOL LOL,,,


=====================





harrysin said:


> I've no problems with plans Bj., but if you had made them from kits of parts I would have been forced to deduct rating points, which might not have been a bad thing because any more points and I think the bell will ring!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW!

Gary and Bj, you are both master craftsmen. I have never seen nicer work!

Those are AWESOME pieces.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Bob

I have been trying to goat Gary into posting his pictures and I sure he will, RIGHT GARY..picture is worth a 1000 words.....in this case ....
hahahahahahahaha


=============


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Making wheels*



challagan said:


> Gary, how did you go about making those wheels and how did you put the line in them for the hub?
> 
> Corey


Corey first I cut the wheels out with a hole saw on my drillpress, then I cut the lines in them with a smaller hole saw. Once the wheels were cut out I had to hold them with a spring clamp and cut the lines in with the smaller hole saw. There is no way you can add the lines without holding the wheel with something or it will get away from you. If I wanted to round the edges of the wheels, I would do it on my router table. I only round the edges of the bigger wheels because they are easy to hold.

Gary


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Pictures?*



bobj3 said:


> Thanks Bob
> 
> I have been trying to goat Gary into posting his pictures and I sure he will, RIGHT GARY..picture is worth a 1000 words.....in this case ....
> hahahahahahahaha
> ...


Which pictures are you talking about? My computer was acting up yesterday and I could only post the 32 Buick Sedan. Seems my lan was getting disconnected from my browser. This is happening too often.

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

"This ones' for my own collection. Sorry kiddies"

Did you say you have a collection of them ? 

I love wooden toys, like you do and would like to see what you have in your collection.

So I can take some of your ideas /plans   

Here's a old toy maker tip and a tool I made to make wheels. 
You can make many diff.types by just grinding the blade(s) and then just pop them in the holder and use it in the drill press..
see below
One more small tip ,to put on tire treads use the tool(s) below
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h2984
http://www.grizzly.com/products/H5936
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h7570

Just a NOTE**** the bit can also be used to make rosettes blocks when 
you are not using it to make wheels 
http://www.s4sindustries.com/rosette-contemporary-series.htm
=======

rosette cutter
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g2830

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g2842
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g2843

http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=rosette&submit.x=12&submit.y=8


============


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Toys*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> "This ones' for my own collection. Sorry kiddies"
> 
> ...


Bob I'm just starting my collection with the last few cars and trucks I made. I've given so many away in the past. I think I have a tool like that one, it fits in one of those old hand drills and I may have to cut off that thingy on the top to get it in my drill press chuck. I checked that Grizzly site and requested their catalogue.


Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

That's it ,called a brace and bit ,when you cut off the sq.end get as close as you can to the taper and then grind a SMALL flat spot on the shank, when you grind the blade use a pair of vise grips and a can of water right next to the grinder to keep the blade cool..

Try and grind it a 30 deg. and then put a find grind on with a dremmel tool...or grinder to stone to sharpen chain saws...you can get the replace blades from ACE hardware the norm.
You can made many types all you need is the new blade(s)...they made about 3 shanks so take the one you have with you when you want to get more blades.. I had one that was 5" long but I can find it in the tool box...but it was great for making big wheels...4" dia. ones to 8" dia....

You can also rework the one below, by grinding the cutters just a bit..or make your own cutters...with hard flat stock... I made one out of the old Craftsman cutters for the table saw, if you recall them...the scary one you put in place of the saw blade.

Like this one ( craftsman cutters)
http://cgi.ebay.com/Craftsman-Moldi...ryZ79708QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-Adjustable...6173881QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50383QQcmdZViewItem

=============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

seawolf21 said:


> Corey first I cut the wheels out with a hole saw on my drillpress, then I cut the lines in them with a smaller hole saw. Once the wheels were cut out I had to hold them with a spring clamp and cut the lines in with the smaller hole saw. There is no way you can add the lines without holding the wheel with something or it will get away from you. If I wanted to round the edges of the wheels, I would do it on my router table. I only round the edges of the bigger wheels because they are easy to hold.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, I will have to remember that! 

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Neat idea for the wheels Bj., as you would expect from an oldie like me, I have a brace and adjustable bit. Tell me, why in the last few days are you're circles a bit squashed? It's probably obvious that I'm jealous because I can't draw like you with Paint.net,yet,but I'm quietly working on it!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks... "circles a bit squashed" I don't know maybe my eyes are just getting old and I need new glasses  LOL or I'm just getting lazzy I think because I know the post will just go in the trash can with all the others, in the forum maze so to speak..

Mark needs to add a GOOD seach eng. that will look inside the posting for text (words) so members/guest can type in a item they want to look up and it will popup a list of posting that have that word in them...  i.e. jig,porter cable, dewalt,springs,remove,etc. many web sites have them and so should we.

But that's just my 2 cents 

==========


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

I bought a router base plate from Lee Valley that is actually a precision circle jig & will cut circles from 1" dia. to 7-1/2". Makes it a snap to accurately cut wheels. I leave it permanently on one of my old routers. Iam gradually wising up in my old age & will be making a face plate jig for my lathe that will allow me to mount my toy wheels & shape them on the lathe. 10 wheels coming up shortly on the buick & Model A pickup.

Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

"precision circle jig"
Are you takling about the Jasper jig ? 

Have you tried the band saw for wheels...with a simple jig it will cut them quick and right on the button every the time..

==========


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Jeeze where does the time go ???? Yup it's the Jasper Jig. I have it on an old router that is on it's last legs. I prefer the results vs using the bandsaw or hole saws because the cut is clean...almost polished & uses only a 1/8" pilot hole allowing me to bore out for an axle dia. of my own choosing. For animated pull toys there is no need to profiling the resultant wheel beyond rounding over the two edges using a jig similar to the one you posted. I also made a couple drill press mandrels for wheels with 1/4" or 3/8" axle bores. This lets me mount the wheels in the drill press to sand the round overs to smooth them & remove the burn marks LOL.
For a profiled wheel I mount a 3/4" thick block on a 3" lathe face plate & turn it to 3-1/4" dia. then run the dead stock to it & dimple the center. If I'am profiling a wheel with a 1/4" axle I drill a hole at the dimple 1/32" smaller than 1/4" and thread a 1/4" carraige bolt through it to protrude about 2" out of the turned wood block. I also drill the axle hole in the wheel to the smaller bore & run a 1/4" thread tap through the wheel. This lets me thread the wheel onto the protruding carraige bolt. The torque of the lathe holds the wheel on without need of a nut. I profile the side of the wheel, unthread it, turn it & thread it back on the carraige bolt then profile the other side. On dismantle from the lathe I then ream the axle hole out to 1/4". This does not totally clean out the threads in the axle hole but allows entry of the 1/4" dowel. The partial threads will of course fill with glue when mounting the wheel making for a really good grip of the wheel to the axle. It sounds like more work than it actually is.

Lee


----------

